# Easy way to rid algae from live plants?



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I've heard that soaking the plants in SW will work? I am having a major problem especially beause my plants as delicate and I cannot just scrub the leaves

thanks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Prune infected leaves. They will grow back.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

what if they are all infected and when they grow back they just grow more algae?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If they are all infected, prune them. The root system and stem will produce more leaves. If they become algaed up again, something else is wrong in the tank. You can try a bleach bath (not recommended). Try 1 part bleach to 30 parts water. What type of algae is it anyway? Tank specs?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

dunno.. :| I just know it is green diatoms growwing on the leaves........
I think that one of my jave ferns also has a desease in which the leaves turn brown and when the leaves touch each other thats how the desease spreads. 


thanks


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

It it's just algae (don't ask me about sick stuff) I run the leaves (not the roots) under tap water. The chlorine should kill the algae.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

k thx 

I will try both methods.


----------

